# Male Animal Requests - Done!



## Lorian

All outstanding Male Animal requests have now been processed.

Apologies to the guys who have been waiting several weeks, a forum issue had prevented us from approving new members.

I hope it's worth the wait


----------



## IGotTekkers

Can you let me in there please  been waiting for EVER :/


----------



## MrLulz

IGotTekkers said:


> Can you let me in there please  been waiting for EVER :/


Gotta be a member a year I think buddy.


----------



## IGotTekkers

MrLulz said:


> Gotta be a member a year I think buddy.


Thought that was adult lounge? I think ma is silver member with 1000posts. Been that for months and been pming but no reply and no key to the door.


----------



## MrLulz

IGotTekkers said:


> Thought that was adult lounge? I think ma is silver member with 1000posts. Been that for months and been pming but no reply and no key to the door.


Yeah I think you're right actually - got mixed up between the two.


----------



## Leeds89

IGotTekkers said:


> Thought that was adult lounge? I think ma is silver member with 1000posts. Been that for months and been pming but no reply and no key to the door.


Don't even need 1000 posts, just silver member


----------



## IGotTekkers

Leeds89 said:


> Don't even need 1000 posts, just silver member


Fml. Iv inboxed lorian twice in about 2 months and I still can't get in. If this happens with the AL when I'm gold I don't know what I'll do.

I have so much to give god dammit!!


----------



## Nidge

IGotTekkers said:


> Thought that was adult lounge? I think ma is silver member with 1000posts. Been that for months and been pming but no reply and no key to the door.


Ya not missing anyting in there nowadays mate.


----------



## Nidge

IGotTekkers said:


> Fml. Iv inboxed lorian twice in about 2 months and I still can't get in. If this happens with the AL when I'm gold I don't know what I'll do.
> 
> I have so much to give god dammit!!


Like I posted above there's not a deal going on in there nowadays mate. The wait won't be worth it.


----------



## Bull Terrier

What exactly is in the Male Animal lounge anyway??

I'm not asking to join, but I'm just curious.


----------



## Nidge

Bull Terrier said:


> What exactly is in the Male Animal lounge anyway??
> 
> I'm not asking to join, but I'm just curious.


It used to be a plethora of filth and naughty photos and banter but with the influx of new members who are spilling their guts to the women who haven't got access there's not alot goes on in there now.


----------



## Hotdog147

IGotTekkers said:


> Fml. Iv inboxed lorian twice in about 2 months and I still can't get in. If this happens with the AL when I'm gold I don't know what I'll do.
> 
> I have so much to give god dammit!!


You're better off PM'ing @Katy dude


----------



## Hera

Hotdog147 said:


> You're better off PM'ing @Katy dude


I don't process the MA requests but i do process AL. I'll remind Lorian when we're back in the office.


----------



## Hotdog147

Katy said:


> I don't process the MA requests but i do process AL. I'll remind Lorian when we're back in the office.


Oh sorry! My mistake


----------



## IGotTekkers

Katy said:


> I don't process the MA requests but i do process AL. I'll remind Lorian when we're back in the office.


Thanks Katy!


----------



## Robbie789

Bump.

If you've got a minute, could you process a few more?


----------



## bigD29

Id like to join also please??


----------



## TG123

bad time to join, there's a grass running about telling everyone what goes on in there

had loads of pm's as to who eveyone thinks it is and they're all saying the same 2 names

i wont say who they are though as i'll probably get a ban because of my history with one of them


----------



## MF88

Nidge said:


> It used to be a plethora of filth and naughty photos and banter but with the influx of new members who are spilling their guts to the women who haven't got access there's not alot goes on in there now.












True though.


----------



## The L Man

TG123 said:


> bad time to join, there's a grass running about telling everyone what goes on in there
> 
> had loads of pm's as to who eveyone thinks it is and they're all saying the same 2 names
> 
> i wont say who they are though as i'll probably get a ban because of my history with one of them


I'm guessing that's me.


----------



## Robbie789

bigD29 said:


> Id like to join also please??


Have a look here for how to apply mate


----------



## bigD29

robdobbie said:


> Have a look here for how to apply mate


where lol


----------



## Robbie789

TG123 said:


> bad time to join, there's a grass running about telling everyone what goes on in there
> 
> had loads of pm's as to who eveyone thinks it is and they're all saying the same 2 names
> 
> i wont say who they are though as i'll probably get a ban because of my history with one of them





The L Man said:


> I'm guessing that's me.


Handbags at the ready, anddddddddddddddddddddddddd fight


----------



## Robbie789

bigD29 said:


> where lol


Forgot the link :lol:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/115434-accessing-private-forums.html


----------



## MF88

TG123 said:


> bad time to join, there's a grass running about telling everyone what goes on in there
> 
> had loads of pm's as to who eveyone thinks it is and they're all saying the same 2 names
> 
> i wont say who they are though as i'll probably get a ban because of my history with one of them


----------



## The L Man

robdobbie said:


> Handbags at the ready, anddddddddddddddddddddddddd fight


Lol.

My Male Animal/Adult Lounge access got removed


----------



## Magnum26

The L Man said:


> Lol.
> 
> My Male Animal/Adult Lounge access got removed


That's because you're not an Adult and gender is tbc. :whistling:


----------



## K1NGCA1N

@Lorian I'd like to get into MA if possible :thumb:


----------



## The L Man

Magnum26 said:


> That's because you're not an Adult and gender is tbc. :whistling:


Magnum piping up again!

Granted access to Adults Lounge so I've finally been accepted as an adult. Just waiting for Male Animal now which will confirm my masculinity/alphaness/manliness.


----------



## Lorian

All Male Animal requests have been processed this afternoon.


----------



## Fatboy80

Please may I gain access @Lorian


----------



## Zola

Can I get in, see what all the fuss is about please?


----------



## Robbie789

Fatboy80 said:


> Please may I gain access @Lorian





Zola said:


> Can I get in, see what all the fuss is about please?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/115434-accessing-private-forums.html


----------



## Fatboy80

robdobbie said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/115434-accessing-private-forums.html


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Bear89

Any chance of getting in?


----------



## Hera

conork89 said:


> Any chance of getting in?


Follow the link posted literally 2 posts above!


----------



## Magnum26

Lorian said:


> All Male Animal requests have been processed this afternoon.


Thanks @Lorian :thumbup1:


----------



## benno_2010

@Katy @Lorian

yesterday i requested to be allowed into the MA & AL before reading the stickies etc on entrance to said forums

after reading i realise i will be unable to gain access whilst being on my current member status so just ignore the requests

thanks


----------



## essexboy

Lorian said:


> All outstanding Male Animal requests have now been processed.
> 
> Apologies to the guys who have been waiting several weeks, a forum issue had prevented us from approving new members.
> 
> I hope it's worth the wait


Can I get acess please Lorian.

regards


----------



## Lorian

essexboy said:


> Can I get acess please Lorian.
> 
> regards


The join requests have been processed.


----------



## Sambuca

And adult lounge? :-D


----------



## Lorian

Sambuca said:


> And adult lounge? :-D


Katy will sort those next week.


----------



## Sambuca

Lorian said:


> Katy will sort those next week.


Cheers


----------



## Hera

Lorian said:


> Katy will sort those next week.


I'll sort them in 10 mins


----------



## Sambuca

Katy said:


> I'll sort them in 10 mins


yey or is it going to be a big anti climax after 1 year on the board :lol:


----------



## Leeds89

Sambuca said:


> yey or is it going to be a big anti climax after 1 year on the board :lol:


Nah there's some good stuff in there if you search through the pages


----------



## Hera

Sambuca said:


> yey or is it going to be a big anti climax after 1 year on the board :lol:


I've processed them and there may be fun stuff soon for you to see :whistling:


----------



## lxm

I've trawled through the 100 or so pages of the sub forum, and read some of the 150-250 long paged threads, and found a few 'hidden gems' - certainly a few unsuspecting photos of some lovely people. But the fun would be gone if I pointed them out or linked them, its worth the search, a deserved prize if you put in the effort.

:thumb:


----------



## MrLulz

And me?


----------



## ripped45

looking forward to post there for the ladies when I get enough posts, lol


----------



## tamara

ripped45 said:


> looking forward to post there for the ladies when I get enough posts, lol


It's male animal therefore no female members have access to it!


----------



## ripped45

tamara said:


> It's male animal therefore no female members have access to it!


ok the adult lounge then, lol


----------



## Mez

@Lorian or @Katy

Could you ok the adult lounge entries, I'm finally gold. Can finish reading a few threads that were moved then.


----------



## BettySwallocks

Mez said:


> @Lorian or @Katy
> 
> Could you ok the adult lounge entries, I'm finally gold. Can finish reading a few threads that were moved then.


Me too


----------



## Mez

Bump, I'm stuck in turkey and am bored.


----------



## Lorian

MrLulz said:


> And me?





Mez said:


> @Lorian or @Katy
> 
> Could you ok the adult lounge entries, I'm finally gold. Can finish reading a few threads that were moved then.





BettySwallocks said:


> Me too


 @Katy is back on the forum as of tomorrow so I expect they'll be sorted in the next couple of days.


----------



## B4PJS

Lorian said:


> @Katy is back on the forum as of tomorrow so I expect they'll be sorted in the next couple of days.


Be good to have her back. Hope she is ok


----------



## digitalis

Welcome to the Guild, camaraden.


----------



## Hera

Lorian said:


> @Katy is back on the forum as of tomorrow so I expect they'll be sorted in the next couple of days.


I'm back now  Managed to get myself together to do the admin stuff...will go process AL requests now


----------



## Hera

B4PJS said:


> Be good to have her back. Hope she is ok


I am now  Thank you.


----------



## B4PJS

Katy said:


> I am now  Thank you.


You are welcome :thumb:


----------



## Hera

All AL requests have now been processed


----------



## Alanricksnape

Thanks for accepting me into gaming, I thought I was pushing my luck asking for MA and AL already. Was worth a shot :whistling:


----------



## tamara

Katy said:


> All AL requests have now been processed


What about powder room? I applied beginning of July do I take it as a not allowed? 

Edit only read the tail end of the thread, I thought you were on honey moon still! Didn't know anything was wrong, whatever it was hope you're alright now


----------



## Hera

tamara said:


> What about powder room? I applied beginning of July do I take it as a not allowed?
> 
> Edit only read the tail end of the thread, I thought you were on honey moon still! Didn't know anything was wrong, whatever it was hope you're alright now


I'll go do those now


----------



## Zola

Katy said:


> I'll go do those now


Can I get into MA please?


----------



## Guest

Whats AL, do i have to be gold, **** knows.

AL AND MA , would be nice, well you get know where if you never ask.


----------



## simonthepieman

How have I just found out about this. I thought it was a rumour like One Eyed Willies gold


----------



## digitalis

There are furtive murmerings we may get issued a decal for your car door not dissimilar to the Guild of Master Craftsmen one that used to the rounds on cowboy builder's vans.


----------



## Hera

Zola said:


> Can I get into MA please?





tkd67 said:


> Whats AL, do i have to be gold, **** knows.
> 
> AL AND MA , would be nice, well you get know where if you never ask.





simonthepieman said:


> How have I just found out about this. I thought it was a rumour like One Eyed Willies gold


Here's all you need to know about requesting accessing to private forums:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/115434-accessing-private-forums.html

Lorian processes MA and Gaming requests and I process AL and Powder room.


----------



## Carbon-12

Been wanting to get access to the male animal group ever since I turned 18 and still nothing  whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Guest

cgospodinov said:


> Been wanting to get access to the male animal group ever since I turned 18 and still nothing  whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


Ditch the teeshirt and try again :laugh:


----------



## Carbon-12

tkd67 said:


> Ditch the teeshirt and try again :laugh:


wat tshirt?? ive been shirtless ever since this hot weather got here lol


----------



## Paz1982

cgospodinov said:


> Been wanting to get access to the male animal group ever since I turned 18 and still nothing  whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


sorry mate you have to be at least 20 to join, there is another option though... you can always ask the head of the MA, just send @Ashcrapper a PM and a quick explanation as to why you should get in early


----------



## Carbon-12

Paz1982 said:


> sorry mate you have to be at least 20 to join, there is another option though... you can always ask the head of the MA, just send @Ashcrapper a PM and a quick explanation as to why you should get in early


Male Animal

Area of the board for men only.

Strictly over 18's.

Content likely to offend.

You MUST be a SILVER or GOLD member to be granted access.

ik wat u trying to do mate but aint happening!! go away haha

edit: also ashcrapper is weird.. wasnt he the 1 with the c0ck going in the ear LOL?


----------



## DazUKM

Do we actually have to write a reason in the application?


----------



## Paz1982

cgospodinov said:


> Male Animal
> 
> Area of the board for men only.
> 
> Strictly over 18's.
> 
> Content likely to offend.
> 
> You MUST be a SILVER or GOLD member to be granted access.
> 
> ik wat u trying to do mate but aint happening!! go away haha
> 
> edit: also ashcrapper is weird.. wasnt he the 1 with the c0ck going in the ear LOL?


Yeah he is a bit weird isn't he :lol: but I also heard that if you send him a picture of your own cock you get to become a mod


----------



## SkinnyJ

Just realised I was approved for MA. Thanks, its interesting :lol:


----------



## Carbon-12

Paz1982 said:


> Yeah he is a bit weird isn't he :lol: but I also heard that if you send him a picture of your own cock you get to become a mod


----------



## Goosh

Just got access to AL & MA. Took one peak in MA and I'm scared to post! lol


----------



## Guest

SkinnyJ said:


> Just realised I was approved for MA. Thanks, its interesting :lol:


Same while back, didnt realise until I came cross it :laugh:


----------



## resten

cgospodinov said:


> edit: also ashcrapper is weird.. wasnt he the 1 with the c0ck going in the ear LOL?


And his bottom


----------



## Sambuca

D9S4 said:


> Do we actually have to write a reason in the application?


yes msg @Ashcrapper for more info


----------



## Lorian

D9S4 said:


> Do we actually have to write a reason in the application?


No. But I cannot disable that field so it always shows up.

Leave it blank if you wish.


----------



## Ashcrapper

cgospodinov said:


> Male Animal
> 
> Area of the board for men only.
> 
> Strictly over 18's.
> 
> Content likely to offend.
> 
> You MUST be a SILVER or GOLD member to be granted access.
> 
> ik wat u trying to do mate but aint happening!! go away haha
> 
> edit: also ashcrapper is weird.. wasnt he the 1 with the c0ck going in the ear LOL?


wanna ****? I'll be gentle


----------



## [email protected]

It's true! mg:



@Ashcrapper


----------



## SwAn1

cgospodinov said:


> Male Animal
> 
> edit: also ashcrapper is weird.. wasnt he the 1 with the c0ck going in the ear LOL?


That may be why your refused entry, he moderates it!


----------



## Carbon-12

SwAn1 said:


> That may be why your refused entry, he moderates it!


good thing im 18.. would have sued u lot for child abuse :thumbup1:


----------



## Paz1982

cgospodinov said:


> good thing im 18.. would have sued u lot for child abuse :thumbup1:


It's only abuse if you don't enjoy it


----------



## Ashcrapper

cgospodinov said:


> good thing im 18.. would have sued u lot for child abuse :thumbup1:


if you tell anyone we'll kill your parents


----------



## Carbon-12

Ashcrapper said:


> if you tell anyone we'll kill your parents


dont u have better things to do than been a pedo on the internet lol? got reminded of that guy from manchester who was jailed for asking guys to touch their arms or squat with them LOL


----------



## Ashcrapper

cgospodinov said:


> dont u have better things to do than been a pedo on the internet lol? got reminded of that guy from manchester who was jailed for asking guys to touch their arms or squat with them LOL


pedo on the internet? like I would fancy you. dont flatter yourself son


----------



## resten

cgospodinov said:


> dont u have better things to do than been a pedo on the internet lol? got reminded of that guy from manchester who was jailed for asking guys to touch their arms or squat with them LOL


Ashcrapper only has sex with thalidomide victims


----------



## Carbon-12

Ashcrapper said:


> pedo on the internet? like I would fancy you. dont flatter yourself son


find something new to joke about mate.. its not even funny anymore and ive been around only for a couple of months...


----------



## Hera

Alright guys, this thread was initially about MA requests. Lets keep to that or else this thread will be closed.


----------



## Paz1982

resten said:


> Ashcrapper only has sex with* thalidomide victims*


had to put that into google images... it wasn't pretty mg:


----------



## Ashcrapper

Paz1982 said:


> had to put that into google images... it wasn't pretty mg:


They're armless


----------

